
Quantum Computing Through Quaternions (2008) [pdf] - mike_ivanov
http://www.ejtp.com/articles/ejtpv5i19p1.pdf
======
sriku
I can't tell whether this has much substance. It doesn't seem to ease
calculations in a classical simulation of a quantum system. Also not sure
whether it adds any substantial understanding beyond the Bloch sphere view of
a qubit, especially when you start extending to multi-qubit systems. Given the
normalisation condition for a qubit amplitude, it is natural to define a qubit
using three angles for which a quaternion is well suited ... And which is
already captured by the Bloch sphere picture.

Another thing is that Pauli matrices which are unitary transforms of qubits
represented in the conventional column vector form are themselves quaternion
bases. So in essence what this is saying is that you can cover the space of
qubits using exponents of Pauli matrices applied to eigenstates.

Don't think so? Happy to hear alternative views.

------
dbcooper
Very interesting ... A friend (senior lecturer in astrophysics and
mathematics) is looking for a collaborator for this application.

~~~
sgdpk
That's interesting. Do you have a page/contact? I am looking for projects in
this area

